# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Отчет Анкетирования и АгрегатныеЗначения

## burza

Нуждаюсь в вашей помощи! Есть у меня отчет по анкетированию он считает количество ответов на вопрос каждого пользователя а потом делает среднее число и так с 10 вопросами. 
Мне надо еще дописать чтобы он считал среднее число с общих средних чисел. скрин для наглядности.Screenshot_28.jpg

третье число после / это среднее. надо сделать третью колонку с общей средней. Вот сам  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2d...tEeElSTlk/view

----------

